# Lock Screen Pattern



## akidd420 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just updated from CM7 to CM9 and now at the homescreen its asking for a lock screen pattern. I tried activating this feature when I had cm7 but it didnt work. Is it possible that it has now activated or turn this feature on due to my update from cm7 to cm9?
I tried so many patterns it asks if I forgot my pattern. I click on that it asks for a google account verification, but it will not accept my login and password there either......what can I do with out losing my apps and data?


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

you can try putting back the CM7 update.zip and if it doesnt work a restore will be the faster way


----------



## akidd420 (Feb 13, 2012)

can you walk me through a restore.......? I really dont want to have to revert back to cm7 if I don't have to. I alos am trying not to lose my data within my apps...


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

If you did a backup before updating to CM9 should be just going to recovery and restore it.
If you forgot (which sometimes I do







) I presume that just updating using the updatexxxxx.zip from the CM7 will overwrite all keeping your app/data intact.
(A wipe cache and fix permission will be a good idea)

Then , when you are back in CM7, make sure you "know" whatever lock password you have (pin/word) and then back to CM9.

If you have USB debug enable, you could always try disabling the lock with adb.
Try to connect the TP to the computer and see if adb can connect, if it does, you may try these:


```
<br />
# sqlite3 data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db<br />
sqlite3 data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db<br />
SQLite version 3.7.4<br />
Enter ".help" for instructions<br />
Enter SQL statements terminated with a ";"<br />
sqlite><br />
sqlite> select * from secure where name like "%lock%";<br />
select * from secure where name like "%lock%";<br />
47|facelock_detection_threshold|0.0<br />
52|lockscreen.options|enable_facelock<br />
151|lockscreen.patterneverchosen|1<br />
152|lockscreen.password_type|65536<br />
153|lock_pattern_autolock|1<br />
154|lock_pattern_visible_pattern|1<br />
155|lock_pattern_tactile_feedback_enabled|0<br />
sqlite><br />
sqlite> update secure set value=0 where _id='153';<br />
update secure set value=0 where _id='153';<br />
sqlite><br />
sqlite> select * from secure where _id=153;<br />
select * from secure where _id=153;<br />
153|lock_pattern_autolock|0<br />
sqlite><br />
sqlite>.exit<br />
#<br />
```
I just did that on my HD2 (don't have the TP here) and it does disable the lock after a reboot.
It should work on the same way on the TP.

What you are doing is changing a Setting directly into the sqlite database rather than going through the Settings gui.
Note that the ID may be not "153" on the TP.
The "select * from secure ..." will tell you which number you should use in the "update" command to disable the lock.

(I could give you an "update ..... where name matches ...." but it's better that way) so you understand what you are changing


----------



## akidd420 (Feb 13, 2012)

I did a nandroid backup in CM7 prior to updating to CM9 and when I select to restore that file it gives me an error MD5 mismatch.......in CM9 I made a back up as well and it will allow me to restore to that file. I tested this by doing a wipe data/factor reset. Then chose restore and it worked restoring CM9. I have been running ADB on my TP, I am able to connect to my pc with it in WebOS should I look for ADB when I can open the files on my TP there? Or do I need to install ADB on my pc and look for my TP? Sorry I am alittle confused.......Lehmans terms would be awesome......this is actually for my sons TP I have a identical one with no issues, its just he activated a lock screen pattern and it started using it when I updated to CM9 from CM7 (it wasnt working) the google account verification wont work because I have no internet connection while I am at the home screen.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Ummm, next time try to use new lines hehehehehe 8)

If you boot into CM9 and connect the USB cable it should say something like "USB debugging"
If it does, it means you have it enabled, so you should be able to open a shell session with adb.

You need adb on your computer.

Unzip this file somewhere in your computer (I used "D:\android\projects\adb")
http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/ADB.zip

Then open a CMD (Start->Run->"cmd") and go to the directory "cd d:\Android\Projects\adb"

from there you are going to run "adb shell" which will connect to the TP
If it connects, you will have a "#" prompt. run the following commands:


```
<br />
# sqlite3 data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db<br />
select * from secure where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
update secure set value=0 where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
select * from secure where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
```
Like this:


```
<br />
d:\Android\Projects\adb>adb shell<br />
adb server is out of date.  killing...<br />
* daemon started successfully *<br />
# sqlite3 data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db<br />
sqlite3 data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db<br />
SQLite version 3.7.4<br />
Enter ".help" for instructions<br />
Enter SQL statements terminated with a ";"<br />
<br />
sqlite> select * from secure where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
select * from secure where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
153|lock_pattern_autolock|1<br />
<br />
sqlite> update secure set value=0 where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
update secure set value=0 where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
<br />
sqlite> select * from secure where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
select * from secure where name like "lock_pattern_autolock";<br />
153|lock_pattern_autolock|0<br />
<br />
sqlite> .exit<br />
.exit<br />
#<br />
```
Here you are changing the "value" from 1 to 0, so basically, you are disabling the Lock password option.

Reboot the TP (type "reboot" and press enter) and it shouldnt not be there afer booting.


----------



## KPluto (Jan 24, 2012)

same problem! Thanks for posting this thread!


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

I like breaking into stuff


----------

